
NoMoreFrameworks - cjh9
https://github.com/cjh9/NoMoreFrameworks.js
======
whydoineedthis
an opinion framework for getting rid of frameworks. brilliant.

~~~
cjh9
Well, I wouldn't say an "opinion framework" is a javascript framework.

